# HD Locals in Orlando, Raleigh, Cleveland, Baltimore .....



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

This is a list of all the press releases I have seen so far today regarding new HD Locals. 

Orlando (WFTV/ABC, WKMG/CBS, WOFL/FOX and WESH/NBC)
Raleigh-Durham (WTVD/ABC and WNCN/NBC)
Miami (WPLG/ABC, WFOR/CBS, WSVN/FOX and WTVJ/NBC)
Hartford (WFSB/CBS and WVIT/NBC)
Denver (KMGH/ABC, KCNC/CBS, KDVR/FOX and KUSA/NBC)
Charlotte (WSOC/ABC, WCCB/FOX and WCNC/NBC)
Cleveland (WEWS/ABC, WJW/FOX and WKYC/NBC)
Baltimore (WMAR/ABC, WJZ/CBS, WBFF/FOX and WBAL/NBC)


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Also West Palm Beach (WPBF/ABC and WPTV/NBC)


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Since the CBS affiliate here is owned by Raycom. I wonder if they are linking a retrans with the new My Network since the new My affiliate is the sister station to the CBS affiliate here in Cleveland


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

No ABC or Fox for Hartford?


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems to be the case so far, some other people have posted Directv didn't have an answer when they'd be available, I guess they haven't come to an agreement to allow Directv to carry them yet.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ajwillys said:


> Also West Palm Beach (WPBF/ABC and WPTV/NBC)


Only 2 channels in my area?

Geez...


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

ajwillys said:


> This is a list of all the press releases I have seen so far today regarding new HD Locals.
> 
> Orlando (WFTV/ABC, WKMG/CBS, WOFL/FOX and WESH/NBC)
> Raleigh-Durham (WTVD/ABC and WNCN/NBC)
> ...


Where have you seen these press reports?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

There on Yahoo Business Watch page!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...o=false&ndmHsc=v2*A0*J2*L1*N-1002313*ZDirectv


----------



## pmayo2002 (Mar 30, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Only 2 channels in my area?
> 
> Geez...


Yes indeed -- have sent an e-mail to WPEC 12 and WFLX-29. Received a reply from the Chief Engineer at WFLX and he confirmed no uplink. He said he will get back to me as to the reason why... Seems like with all the 'press" and advance notice, Directv would have negotiated agreements with all these locals.

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/060628/20060628005312.html?.v=1


----------



## jimwilson1014 (Jan 16, 2006)

This is the pits, only 2 HD locals relased today in West Palm Beach and one of those has no audio. Tipical D*


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

maybe we got lucky, but here in the Denver area all 4 are up and working fine


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimwilson1014 said:


> This is the pits, only 2 HD locals relased today in West Palm Beach and one of those has no audio. Tipical D*


Ok well that blows... I'm in no hurry for an AT9 installation then.

Thought about getting them to install the new wiring and H20 but after finding out this info I think I'll just wait until the HR20 is out.


----------



## jimwilson1014 (Jan 16, 2006)

Knepster said:


> maybe we got lucky, but here in the Denver area all 4 are up and working fine


Go ahead, rub it in. I think it may be time to head back to Adelphia cable if this doesn't get resolved real quick.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Just a thought here, so don't kill the messanger (and I am in no way affiliated with D* other than being a subscriber). D* may have had to make a choice to roll out the locals with what they could for the markets as they were in line size-wise or by DMA or whatever criteria they are using, or to not roll out those markets at all until they could get all four stations done within that market.

It may be the stations who are lagging in the ability to provide the proper signal/uplink/whatever that D* needs, or a problem with negotiating an agreement with all the local stations. Then D* needs to decide if it is better to provide what they can, when they can, or not provide anything until all four locals can be done.

Sucks to have only part of them, but there may be reasons beyond D*'s control that won't allow them to do all four at once.

Would it be preferrable to not give any at all, than to give what they can?

As noted in pmayo2002's post, "Received a reply from the Chief Engineer at WFLX and he confirmed no uplink." Is the reason that (a) they don't yet have an agreement or (b) that the local station doesn't have the equipment or have it in place or (c) D* is just not accepting it even though there is an agreement and the station is providing a viable signal. I seriously doubt it is (c).

Could they maybe do a better job of communicating in each market what is and isn't available? Most likely yes, though in the case of negotiating agreements, that can be very sticky trying to be accurate - things could change on a moments notice. But D* is also a national company, and most of their marketing, I would imagine, is developed as such.


----------



## jimwilson1014 (Jan 16, 2006)

The thing that bothers me the most is D*'s complete unwillingness to communicate with their customers (you know, the one's that keep them in bussiness). Everything I have ever learned about D* has either been too late (Like after I spend money to upgrade) or just the plain old hard way. Yes, I would rather have 2 channels then none, it just should have been represented that way. Funny how the local cable company can carry all the locals in HD plus some. D* has better PQ, and that is why I am with them, but they do not have better service, and they do treat their customers like cattle being lead to the slaughter.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Overall list updated:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54698


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

jimwilson1014 said:


> The thing that bothers me the most is D*'s complete unwillingness to communicate with their customers (you know, the one's that keep them in bussiness). Everything I have ever learned about D* has either been too late (Like after I spend money to upgrade) or just the plain old hard way. Yes, I would rather have 2 channels then none, it just should have been represented that way. Funny how the local cable company can carry all the locals in HD plus some. D* has better PQ, and that is why I am with them, but they do not have better service, and they do treat their customers like cattle being lead to the slaughter.


Just keep in mind if Directv isn't carrying channels yet, it's because those channels haven't come to an agreement to let Directv carry them. You might want to contact your stations and ask them why they aren't on Directv also. Hit the problem from both sides so to speak.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

This stinks. ABC and NBC were the two national HD feeds I had already been getting. CBS and FOX are owned by the same people here in RDU area, so I suppose they're using that as a bargaining chip to get something out of D*. Either way, it sucks, because I joined being promised locals in HD by end of May. Now, just before the end of June, I only get half my locals?

Sucks. All things equal, I would have stuck with digital cable if they offered the Sunday Ticket package. D* has really been completely unexciting.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimwilson1014 said:


> The thing that bothers me the most is D*'s complete unwillingness to communicate with their customers (you know, the one's that keep them in bussiness). Everything I have ever learned about D* has either been too late (Like after I spend money to upgrade) or just the plain old hard way. Yes, I would rather have 2 channels then none, it just should have been represented that way. Funny how the local cable company can carry all the locals in HD plus some. D* has better PQ, and that is why I am with them, but they do not have better service, and they do treat their customers like cattle being lead to the slaughter.


A glaring example of their unwillingness to communicate with us, the customer, is the fact that had it not been posted here none of us would know the WPB locals were even on at all. D* had no plans on telling us apparently.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

This just steams me. Extremely misleading to say they were going to give us the HD locals but only to give us half of them.

And I did e-mail the General Manager for the local CBS/FOX affiliates. So don't preach to me about that.


----------



## GBROWN (May 29, 2006)

ajseagles3 said:


> This stinks. ABC and NBC were the two national HD feeds I had already been getting. CBS and FOX are owned by the same people here in RDU area, so I suppose they're using that as a bargaining chip to get something out of D*. Either way, it sucks, because I joined being promised locals in HD by end of May. Now, just before the end of June, I only get half my locals?
> 
> Sucks. All things equal, I would have stuck with digital cable if they offered the Sunday Ticket package. D* has really been completely unexciting.


I spoke with wral this morning and was told dtvs spot beam only covered 20% of the viewing area. wral hoped to have an agreement in 2 months.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Official press release:

DIRECTV Adds Nine More Local HD Markets; Now Offers Access to Local HD Programming in 36 Markets Representing 57 percent of U.S. TV Homes

HD Local Channel Service Activated Today in Baltimore, Cleveland, Charlotte, N.C., Denver, Hartford, Conn., Miami, Orlando, Fla., Raleigh, N.C., and West Palm Beach, Fla.

WHAT: DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading digital television service provider, is now offering local HD programming via satellite to customers in the Baltimore, Cleveland, Charlotte, N.C., Denver, Hartford, Conn., Miami, Orlando, Fla., Raleigh, N.C., and West Palm Beach, Fla., DMAs.

With the addition of these nine markets, DIRECTV now offers local HD broadcast channels in 36 cities with plans to launch in an additional 13 cities later this year, offering access to DIRECTV-delivered local HD channels in more than 65 percent of U.S. television households.

DIRECTV's roll out of local HD channels in Charlotte is part of a nationwide expansion of HD programming that will culminate in 2007, when DIRECTV will have the ability to deliver more than 1,500 local HD channels and more than 150 national HD channels, establishing DIRECTV as a leading provider of HD programming.

WHEN: Beginning Wednesday, June 28, 2006 
HOW: Customers who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge. Customers can receive local HD channels by purchasing a new H20 HD receiver and satellite dish. Existing HD customers can upgrade their HD receiver and dish for $99 per receiver. New residential customers can take advantage of a $100 Advanced Product Rebate. Receiving equipment is available at major consumer electronics retailers like Best Buy or Circuit City, and through DIRECTV.

*Source*


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Official press release:.......
> HOW: Customers who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge. Customers can receive local HD channels by purchasing a new H20 HD receiver and satellite dish. Existing HD customers can upgrade their HD receiver and dish for $99 per receiver. New residential customers can take advantage of a $100 Advanced Product Rebate. Receiving equipment is available at major consumer electronics retailers like Best Buy or Circuit City, and through DIRECTV.
> *Source*


When they use the word "purchasing", don't they really mean "leasing"?

Just asking.


----------



## Vuce (Jun 29, 2006)

Any way to find out when DirectV plans to add the HD locals in my area (Springfield, MA)?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ad301 said:


> When they use the word "purchasing", don't they really mean "leasing"?
> 
> Just asking.


Good question. They probably mean leasing.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Vuce said:


> Any way to find out when DirectV plans to add the HD locals in my area (Springfield, MA)?


I haven't heard anything about Springfield. Hard to say when it will be added.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Vuce said:


> Any way to find out when DirectV plans to add the HD locals in my area (Springfield, MA)?


Send them an email. I asked a few months ago when Raleigh, NC would be getting them and they gave me an exact date which ended up being correct. If they have scheduled a date, they will probably tell you.

Of course, when that date comes it may actually only be 2 or 3 of the networks instead of all 4.


----------



## jimwilson1014 (Jan 16, 2006)

Maybe if we get a concentrated effort here in West Palm Beach, we can expedite getting the other channels turned on. Email your concerns to the below address.

[email protected] - CBS 
[email protected] - FOX


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimwilson1014 said:


> Maybe if we get a concentrated effort here in West Palm Beach, we can expedite getting the other channels turned on. Email your concerns to the below address.
> 
> [email protected] - CBS
> [email protected] - FOX


Thanks for the info!

Emails sent!

Maybe by the time the HR20 comes out we'll have all 4 locals available. I still think I may go with OTA on the HR20 as well so I can get the sub channels. Channel 12-2 comes in handy from time to time.


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

I was waiting to upgrade to HD either when we got locals in Cleveland or an mpeg4 HD-DVR (or both). I decided to go with E* HD despite Cleveland getting locals. I guess that was a good decision on my part, since we only got 3 of the 4 major networks. (Missing CBS which carries the Browns!). Hopefully when E* adds the locals, we'll get all four. I'll use my OTA for now...


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The press release indicated Charlotte as one of the cities being rolled out on June 28, but DirecTV's web site does not indicate ANY HD locals for Charlotte. What gives? I'm thinking of switching from cable to D*, but not if they don't provide HD LIL.


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

Any news on when WRALHD and WRAZHD in Raleigh area will come on line? How about an email address of someone at Capitol Broadcasting?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimwilson1014 said:


> Maybe if we get a concentrated effort here in West Palm Beach, we can expedite getting the other channels turned on. Email your concerns to the below address.
> 
> [email protected] - CBS
> [email protected] - FOX


Have these been turned on yet? I'm getting my HR20 on 9/9 and I'd sure hate to not have all my locals.


----------



## BigBearf (May 29, 2006)

> Any news on when WRALHD and WRAZHD in Raleigh area will come on line? How about an email address of someone at Capitol Broadcasting?


The station manager name is Chuck deCourt. I have been requesting HD waivers for about a year with no results. Wral's solution is for me to install an OTA and run lines to my 6 HR10s.
It is sad that even if I considered and HR20(nonTivo) that I still would not be able to receive HD locals unless I used TWC which as far as I'm concerned has a much inferior DVR in the 8300 HD.
Here is the email address:

[email protected]
Please let WRAL know how we feel.

Hope this helps 
BigBearf


----------



## phipsi571 (Jun 10, 2006)

Cholly said:


> The press release indicated Charlotte as one of the cities being rolled out on June 28, but DirecTV's web site does not indicate ANY HD locals for Charlotte. What gives? I'm thinking of switching from cable to D*, but not if they don't provide HD LIL.


Cholly,

I have checked before and you're right, it didn't have any HD Locals for Charlotte, but they didn't have any for Cleveland either.

I just checked and it does have CBS, ABC, FOX, and NBC listed as HD Locals now.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Cleveland CBS19/WOIO update and its not promising:

From: [email protected]
Subject: FW: HD signal via Directv
Date: September 5, 2006 2:42:17 PM EDT
To: 
Cc: [email protected]

Dear Mr. Sholtis:

Thank you for your e-mail.

Please be advised that cable systems and satellite carriers must seek
permission every three years to carry the analog and digital signals of
the broadcast stations in their respective markets. To date, we have
not arrived at agreements with DirecTV.

We have been advising our viewers that they may wish to contact the
satellite carrier directly (as you indicated in your e-mail) and express
their concern and request for digital carriage of our stations.

In the meantime, our corporate office is working to bring these
agreements to conclusion. Until such time, your patience and viewer
loyalty are much appreciated.

Sincerely,
Programming Dept.
WOIO/WUAB

-----Original Message-----
From: Dan Sholtis 
Sent: Tuesday, September 05, 2006 1:35 PM
To: Applegate, Bill
Subject: HD signal via Directv

Mr Applegate:
As a subscriber to Directv who gets my HD signals thru their service,
I've been distressed to see that CBS 19 has still not come 
up with an agreement with them for the CBS HD signal. With the NFL 
season days away it is particularly disappointing to say the 
least. I would have expected an agreement by now seeing they have 
been offering local into local HD service since the end of June as 
you are the only major station in town still not offered. Is there 
any indication when or even IF an agreement will be made with 
them. What could the hold up be? Could it relate to a tie-in with 
MyNet43? I truly hope an agreement can be reached soon and I shall 
be contacting Directv as well.

Thank you
Dan Sholtis


----------



## ncsmitty (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm really bummed about lack of Fox HD here in RDU. Especially with the World Series only on Fox!! Is there a particular person or dept to call at the local Fox or CBS affiliate to complain? (apologies if this has been stated previously -- my search did not turn it up)


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

ncsmitty said:


> I'm really bummed about lack of Fox HD here in RDU. Especially with the World Series only on Fox!! Is there a particular person or dept to call at the local Fox or CBS affiliate to complain? (apologies if this has been stated previously -- my search did not turn it up)


Send emails to Chuck deCourt [email protected] and Tommy Schenck [email protected] . They will reply with the party line that Directv is only broadcasting to 75% of their viewers, yada, yada, yada.


----------

